# Rikon v Grizzly



## fedxitnow (Aug 4, 2017)

I am looking to purchase a new 14" bandsaw. I am looking at a Rikon 10-326 vs a Grizzly 0555x extreme series. Can anyone give me their opinion one way or the other?


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/211338 :<))


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I'd prefer a steel-framed saw. I also prefer
a saw that can run wider blades because
the cut straighter with less set-up hassle.


----------



## sawnuts (Apr 8, 2016)

Rikon by a mile. I do have the Grizzly G0555LX and I wish I had purchased the Rikon.


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

Why?



> Rikon by a mile. I do have the Grizzly G0555LX and I wish I had purchased the Rikon.
> 
> - sawnuts


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Steel frame will flex less and be able to provide proper tension for larger blades. The cast iron frame will flex much more. If you do want a cast iron framed machine, I'd keep an eye out for a nice used Delta - which is what all the other 14" imported machines are copies of, and you will save a considerable amount of money doing so.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a Rikon 10-325 14" and love it. I purchased the grizzly 0555 for the school and the Rikon is a better saw.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I have the grizzly with a riser. It's decent after some work.

The Rikon is built for resawing.

Rikon.


----------



## ocean (Feb 13, 2016)

Another vote for the Rikon. Just installed the new thrust bearing upgrade and it is wonderful. Steel frame all the way is my vote.


----------



## sawnuts (Apr 8, 2016)

Giley,



> Why?
> 
> Giley,
> This is the critique I sent Grizzly. They said as long as nothing was broken, there was nothing they could do. I didn't expect the to actually. I know they don't make or design the tools they sell. Just marketing.
> ...


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

The Rikon 14in. 10-325 has worked so well for me that I ended up ALSO buying the 10-305 10in. for curves. Absolutely NO problems here… Yep… Rikon all the way!


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

I have the Grizzly G0555LANV. Don't get me wrong, I like it, but this is kinda apples to oranges. If I planned to do a lot more bandsaw work and resawing, I'd be going for the Rikon.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

> I have the Grizzly G0555LANV. Don t get me wrong, I like it, but this is kinda apples to oranges. If I planned to do a lot more bandsaw work and resawing, I d be going for the Rikon.
> 
> - Dustin


I'm with Dustin. I've got the Grizzly G0555LANV also, and really like it. I think you'd be happy with either one. Buy what you can afford.


----------

